# ph and my substrate



## superdave18 (Sep 2, 2009)

well i am using eco complete with ro water, the ro water source is good and the ph registers in at about 6.8 to 7.00, when i added the water to my aquaium the water jumped up to 8.3 and has fluctuated between 7.9 and 8.1, with my c02 fertilizing.............my question is this, being that this is a new aquarium , is the eco complete jumping my ph up? and id eventually like to add discus to the tank, will it ever eventually wear off after several water changes? its the eco complete freshwater planted by the way,im shooting for a ph of 6.8 i was hoping with the use of ro water i would not have to take it down artificially with chemicals.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

It's probably the Eco, it's dipped in a 'nutrient bath' after it's fired so it will mess with your pH a bit until the coating washes off. It should stabilize back down to where you want it after a few weeks and regular water changes.

- Brad


----------



## superdave18 (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah you were dead on with your assessment, i spoke to a rep today from carib sea and he said in 4 to 6 weeks my ph would dip back down to nuetral levels, ty for the response


----------

